# Hey everyone....what do you all do for a living?



## Snake-eyes

Hi guys and gals, i realise that this has probably been asked already but i'm curious to know what we all do for a living. You see, all those envious non-TT owners seem under the crazy delusion that we're all hairdressers, etc. and whilst i'm sure that may be true with a just handful of TT owners, i'd love to know the truth of the matter. (If only to ram it down my co-workers throats as they give me constant grief for owning one... the jealous [email protected]!) hehe

Anyways....suppose i best go first....i'm a *Webdesigner *(fulltime), but also freelance as an *Artist/Illustrator*.

So not a hairdryer or styling mousse in sight!!!!


----------



## Wak

Snake-eyes said:


> Anyways....suppose i best go first....i'm a *Webdesigner *(fulltime), but also freelance as an *Artist/Illustrator*.
> 
> So not a hairdryer or styling mousse in sight!!!!


yeah but, Web designer sounds like hair designer and Artist just puts you straight back into the same group! :lol:

I'm an IT Technical Architect and Support Manager, I freelance as a Vagchecker


----------



## mrdemon

Self Employed IT consultant.

so if your company is fed up with there IT needs etc give me a call as I need more cash to fund a 911 GT3


----------



## YELLOW_TT

i am a process technician i make very very expensive drugs [smiley=dizzy2.gif] can cost millions for a few hundred grams (leagle ones i may add)


----------



## Snake-eyes

Wak said:


> Snake-eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....suppose i best go first....i'm a *Webdesigner *(fulltime), but also freelance as an *Artist/Illustrator*.
> 
> So not a hairdryer or styling mousse in sight!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but, Web designer sounds like hair designer and Artist just puts you straight back into the same group! :lol:
> 
> I'm an IT Technical Architect and Support Manager, I freelance as a Vagchecker
Click to expand...

I also '*Vagcheck*' but i'm sure in an entirely different way! 

(sorry its a bit early for that)


----------



## coupe-sport

> I freelance as a Vagchecker


Is that something to do with gynacology ?


----------



## Roy

Swissol detailer.

apparently


----------



## upiker2005

I'm just one of your lowly British Firefighters (I am the Gov though). I could never finance a TT on my Fireservice wage but I write for a couple of fishing Mags and had a book published a few years back which bought the TT. :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro

trainee fund manager/financial advisor


----------



## Wak

coupe-sport said:


> I freelance as a Vagchecker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to do with gynacology ?
Click to expand...

no that will be Vagparts you are thinking of! :lol:

we are both Vag experts. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport




----------



## mighTy Tee

Official Toyota and Yamaha Distributor in Africa.


----------



## Nando

upiker2005 said:


> I'm just one of your lowly British Firefighters (I am the Gov though). I could never finance a TT on my Fireservice wage but I write for a couple of fishing Mags and had a book published a few years back which bought the TT. :wink:


are you the real 'J R Hartley'???


----------



## marty77

I am currently an IT technician, however looking for a change as I am so bored!

Still, lets me sit on this site most of the day :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

Legionellosis consultant.

Sounds all important but its not. Basically work for a water treatment firm doing legionella risk assessments and manage hygiene management contracts.


----------



## coupe-sport

Ex Satcomms and Earth Imaging. Now run a few teams covering Assembly, Launch, Ground systems and Spacecraft Operations for an Aerospace company in Surrey.


----------



## jameshamilton

coupe-sport said:


> Ex Satcomms and Earth Imaging. Now run a few teams covering Assembly, Launch, Ground systems and Spacecraft Operations for an Aerospace company in Surrey.


Rocket Man! [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## 500RED

I am a IT Project Manager.


----------



## upiker2005

coupe-sport said:


> Ex Satcomms and Earth Imaging. Now run a few teams covering Assembly, Launch, Ground systems and Spacecraft Operations for an Aerospace company in Surrey.


Yeah but it's not Rocket Science is it?
Not quite eh lol. :lol:


----------



## upiker2005

jameshamilton said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Satcomms and Earth Imaging. Now run a few teams covering Assembly, Launch, Ground systems and Spacecraft Operations for an Aerospace company in Surrey.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket Man! [smiley=vulcan.gif]
Click to expand...

Bugger didn't see that James! :wink:


----------



## upiker2005

Nando said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just one of your lowly British Firefighters (I am the Gov though). I could never finance a TT on my Fireservice wage but I write for a couple of fishing Mags and had a book published a few years back which bought the TT. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> are you the real 'J R Hartley'???
Click to expand...

You don't know how right you are Ryan! :wink:


----------



## V6TT

IT Application Architect working for EDS, - soon to become a Civil Servant working in Local Government though!


----------



## 500RED

V6TT where are you based, TVP?


----------



## Toshiba

IT consultant, SAP Basis, Oracle, SQL, DB2 all things Microsoft.


----------



## JohnDonovan

Musician (mainly Piano / keyboards) - still trying to convince myself that the TTC is a practical car for carting instruments about!


----------



## Multiprocess

Run my own business selling Valves, Flanges, Fittings, Pipe, Instrumentation etc etc to the Oil & Gas Industry Middle East & North Africa.


----------



## TwilighT

Industrial Engineer but I'm working in IT business as a Wapmaster for 4 years.. I own WAP (mobile internet) portals..


----------



## Nando

Management Consultant within the Retail industry with a penchant for supermarkets.


----------



## V6TT

500RED said:


> V6TT where are you based, TVP?


Newcastle Upon Tyne - currently working with the DWP on a very high profile account.


----------



## ratty

Ex-IT consultant (IBM), taken early, early retirememt, may work again part time (when the sun goes in)


----------



## 500RED

Hi

I am a contractor for EDS in Reading work on the ATLAS project. EDS just love them


----------



## clarko

publisher of a few motoring websites including autocar, whatcar, autosport and classic and sports car 8)

quite a handy job really as it justifies me typing this on this site 

also, like waheed, part time vagchecker!


----------



## hemTT

Im a Vehicle Database Controller and Systems Support engineer for JCT600


----------



## andyc

IT Manager, working on SQL server etc.


----------



## Sim

I am an Assistant Dean in a University and lecture in Criminology specialising in youth crime and drug use.


----------



## pbarlow003

I'm an accountant. Need some excitement!


----------



## Kell

chicken sexer and semi-professional disco-dancer


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coupe-sport said:


> I freelance as a Vagchecker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to do with gynacology ?
Click to expand...

forgot to say i am not a official gynacologist but i am bloody keen :lol:


----------



## ratty

Kell said:


> chicken sexer and semi-professional disco-dancer


I'm looking for a part-time job do you need an assistant. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> chicken sexer and semi-professional disco-dancer


kell if i had to guess what you did for a living i would have got it exactly right :lol:


----------



## Kell

YELLOW_TT said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I freelance as a Vagchecker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to do with gynacology ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> forgot to say i am not a official gynacologist but i am bloody keen :lol:
Click to expand...

My father in law always puts that down as his occupation when travelling. Always says "Hey, you never know".


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I freelance as a Vagchecker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that something to do with gynacology ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> forgot to say i am not a official gynacologist but i am bloody keen :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father in law always puts that down as his occupation when travelling. Always says "Hey, you never know".
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: me 2 well from now on :wink:


----------



## DW225

I'm an Architectural technologist, based in South Wales.

Dave 8)


----------



## markp

Operations Manager for a large Charity based in London.


----------



## Scott2k21

Process Designer in a multi-discipline engineering consultancy

........currently in final year of chemical engineering degree (by distance learning) then I'll be a fully fledged Process Engineer (apparently) woooohooooo :roll:


----------



## planman

I,m an Architect, Chartered Interior Designer and 3d Modeller!  [/img]


----------



## AxlFoley

Iâ€™m a Quantity Surveyor, currently working for Welsh Water


----------



## Dubnut

Build Shops for the Retailers at Heathrow...., not nearly as good as chicken sexing though, how do you get into that Kel?


----------



## cw955

Local Government officer - Council tax pays for my TT (puts on flame proof overcoat  )


----------



## Lovagin

Bloody hell you ain't arf a posh lot. :wink: 
My reg is B18 TOE so you're allowed just one guess as to what I do.


----------



## smug

Company Director of a Furniture Removals Company

Started on a YTS sweeping floors and Mashing tea, 20 years Latter I'm still sweeping floors and Mashing Tea


----------



## Archersam

LEAN Six Sigma Blackbelt! Thats the posh title to those in the know, but it means Process Change Agent/Project Manager to others. Oh and I design and make furniture in my spare time.


----------



## BAMTT

Professional "Sportdaq" trader


----------



## kevin douglas

Partner in a priting company, so if you need a good price let me know!


----------



## TTCool

Retired entrepreneur, previously involved in high street retail and commercial property development. How far back do you want to go? Iâ€™m 65.

Joe 8)

Edit: I'm probably still open to my next project, but hope it doesn't arise. I won't be able to resist it. :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy

Radio presenter money for old rope


----------



## LoTTie

Self employed chartered psychologist, based in Warwick, travel everywhere. Anyone needs to lie on my couch, I offer TTOC members cut rates......


----------



## Lisa.

kevin douglas said:


> Partner in a priting company, so if you need a good price let me know!


You're not the proof reader are you??


----------



## NaughTTy

IT Marketing (yaaaawwwwnnnn). Also stand in IT/Network Manager when the real one isn't around (Bull s*** goes a long way in this small co :lol: :lol: )

Really need to change and get some excitement/interest back in my working life. Anybody know of any jobs going in the Bucks area that will allow me to keep my TT and spend too much time on the Forum :wink:


----------



## geewceeTT

Freelance architectural and structural draughtsman...


----------



## FooK

I do colouring in, and, occasionally, and only if Im lucky abit of cutting and sticking.


----------



## Hilly10

Well the Type cast theory of TTS being hairdressers cars is blown right out the window. Not one post from a cripper  By the way I run my own decorating company.


----------



## JohnDonovan

Hilly10 said:


> Not one post from a cripper


Cripper - A south african who spends a lot of time in the toilet?


----------



## kevin douglas

Lisa. said:


> kevin douglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partner in a priting company, so if you need a good price let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the proof reader are you??
Click to expand...

ooops!


----------



## Bal

A teacher in a secondary school - currently on my 6 week school summer holidays 

Notice less traffic on the roads...... :roll:

Bal


----------



## g-boy

waiting for bloody couriers to deliver my flippin wheels :evil:


----------



## jameshamilton

Virosol usage advisor :wink:


----------



## Dochoc

I'm surprised any of you have time for a job, the amount of time you spend on here :lol: (Dentist by the way)


----------



## thehornster

Silver refiner. Yaaaawwwwnnnnnn!


----------



## shivy_tt

I'm an international management consultant  
Currently working in Italy....... great food, great wine, a great view of the Coast and above all........ the place is full of Italian women....


----------



## Donners

Graphic designer (not responsible for bad TT mk2 photochops)


----------



## steveh

I'm an Independent Financial Adviser specialising in advising employees of charities on their pensions.

I do a lot of work for charidy - don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Jo Sharp

Army Officer...I'll give discount to any forum member wanting a war.....


----------



## B4K TT

Printer/overseer..22 years man and boy.
12 shifts on month so loads of time for the TTR.


----------



## hibberd

A freelance Technical Consultant working for the oil and gas industry
on the design of well Completion and well engineering equipment.

regards

Roger


----------



## jampott

Full time forum member... 

I'm also employed by the Post Office to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.

By trade, I'm in IT & Telecoms. I guess I'm a Genesys Systems Integrator / Technical Architect. Currently working for a large Telco, involved in their inbound / outbound call routing to agents / IVR (not the actual physical routing of the mobile telephony itself, which most people seem to assume I do!).


----------



## saint

Currently unemployed and have been on disability benefits for the past 18 months. Previous job was with the local council as a gardener/grave digger - before that a park attendant.


----------



## ctgilles

Student, working at Mercedes Europe in Brussels when I have holidays. All because off the petrol prices


----------



## genocidalduck

Cab driver


----------



## ACE_UK

unemployed Lottery Winner


----------



## Hev

optician :roll:

Hev x


----------



## dj c225

Male escort.


----------



## slg

> Male escort.


Do you escort other males?


----------



## dj c225

slg said:


> Male escort.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you escort other males?
Click to expand...

Do you do stand up comedy?


----------



## Smeetok

IT Service Manager ...Mainframe,Client server and Web based apps zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ..........bores me just saying it....


----------



## slg

> slg wrote:
> Quote:
> Male escort.
> 
> Do you escort other males?
> 
> Do you do stand up comedy?


No, just sitting down :lol:

(better get my coat)


----------



## jdn

Cardiologist.

Don't have a TT though - but have always desired one..


----------



## che6mw

wouldn't it be easier to combine this thread and the salary one by us all just get our willies out and wave them about a bit ????

For the record I work part time as a commodity trader for a bank, and full time wiping dribble from the little monkey to the left.


----------



## Dotti

Bilingual Secretary


----------



## elliot

write algos for finanical markets - YYYYAWWWNNNNN.....

would like to be any of the other jobs here!

e


----------



## head_ed

Partner in a TV/Video production company


----------



## John C

Professional Ballerina currently working on Swan Lake...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ACE_UK said:


> unemployed Lottery Winner


i go for that job every week no luck with it yet


----------



## Justman

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## dj c225

YELLOW_TT said:


> ACE_UK said:
> 
> 
> 
> unemployed Lottery Winner
> 
> 
> 
> i go for that job every week no luck with it yet
Click to expand...

You wearing a suit or not?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dj c225 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACE_UK said:
> 
> 
> 
> unemployed Lottery Winner
> 
> 
> 
> i go for that job every week no luck with it yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wearing a suit or not?
Click to expand...

do you think it might help :?: 
or should i just rob a bank [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess

^Abi^ said:


> Bilingual Secretary


So your a cunning linguist then?! :wink:


----------



## sssgucci

Unemployed bum!

Actually I have just graduated from uni and am looking for a job. I dont want to work!!! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## che6mw

sssgucci said:


> Actually I have just graduated from uni and am looking for a job. I dont want to work!!! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


When you've worked for a while you'll soon realise the above two aren't as mutually exclusive as you might imagine.


----------



## DXN

gastro medic with interest in diagnostic and therapeutic endoscopy and ultrasound


----------



## Dotti

DXN said:


> gastro medic with interest in diagnostic and therapeutic endoscopy and ultrasound


Your clever [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Programe Manager for Ericsson (well I will be in 3 days!) lol.

Until then Im a TT pimp....hunting out other TTer's on the road and Droooooling full time! lol :lol:


----------



## g-boy

DXN said:


> gastro medic with interest in diagnostic and therapeutic endoscopy and ultrasound


had one of them endoscopys...no aneasthatic apart from the throat spray. nasty 

i'm a masters student midway through a 40,000 word thesis on US foreign policy


----------



## johnnyboy

Part time M.I.L.F. hunter


----------



## jampott

johnnyboy said:


> Part time M.I.L.F. hunter


A profession I've retired from, owing to the fact I found one... :lol:


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part time M.I.L.F. hunter
> 
> 
> 
> A profession I've retired from, owing to the fact I found one... :lol:
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## head_ed

johnnyboy said:


> Part time M.I.L.F. hunter


If that stands for 'Mom I'd like to Forget', then I found one too!


----------



## tj

> i'm a masters student midway through a 40,000 word thesis on US foreign policy


Why waste 40K words, I bet the exec summary will read 'SHOCK & AWE'


----------



## g-boy

tj said:


> i'm a masters student midway through a 40,000 word thesis on US foreign policy
> 
> 
> 
> Why waste 40K words, I bet the exec summary will read 'SHOCK & AWE'
Click to expand...

ha ha, yes the bush government has dumbed down foreign policy like no other... as i work on the neo-cons etc i am always amazed by quite how deluded they are, yet they are in a position of unimaginable power...


----------



## princess sarah

Ambulance Training Officer and Controller for the West Midlands Ambulance Service. Love it :wink:


----------



## saint

head_ed said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part time M.I.L.F. hunter
> 
> 
> 
> If that stands for 'Mom I'd like to Forget', then I found one too!
Click to expand...

Don't think that is exactly what it stands for - but I am sure you two could broker some kind of deal - seems to be something in common.


----------



## saint

Q - why do people put "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" after their jobs - like of accountants etc etc - yes your job may sound boring but it's your job and I am sure you fall asleep every month when the salary hits the bank.

Rogue am sure will confirm this - us cooncil workers have to be enthusiastic about our jobs to hide the monthly let down.


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> Professional Ballerina currently working on Swan Lake...


LIAR!!!!! Am sure I saw your name on the cast list for the Nutcracker


----------



## Boba FeTT

I create poems from cans of Heinz alphabet spaghetti. No other make will do as Heinz give you a wide range of letters.


----------



## princess sarah

saint said:


> Q - why do people put "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" after their jobs - like of accountants etc etc - yes your job may sound boring but it's your job and I am sure you fall asleep every month when the salary hits the bank.
> 
> Saint my dear your absolutely right, my original post with the zzzzzzzzz's has been replaced. My job may be crappy at times, dealing with complete berks, 9 hours work without breaks etc (usual in the NHS ) but I love it and they pay packet more than makes up for it and allows me to have my beautiful car (and put Â£30 of Optimax in it weekly :wink: )


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part time M.I.L.F. hunter
> 
> 
> 
> A profession I've retired from, owing to the fact I found one... :lol:
Click to expand...

Snap! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Chase people around and make them sweat, huff, puff and ache :wink: :roll:


----------



## thehornster

A3DFU said:


> Chase people around and make them sweat, huff, puff and ache :wink: :roll:


Are you a police officer??? :wink:


----------



## TT_Jr.

I make video games


----------



## A3DFU

thehornster said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chase people around and make them sweat, huff, puff and ache :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a police officer??? :wink:
Click to expand...

Well, sometimes I use a heavy bar :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H

I'm a professional story teller [smiley=book2.gif] .

That'll be Â£5 please 

.. and part time bad joke teller.

I'll get me coat and get back to electronic engineering then shal I?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Travel consultant for a multinational shipping company (if only they weren't in chapter 11)


----------



## TTonyTT

I never bothered with this thread first time around, but ...

Independent change & project manager. Working mainly for large Cos, and mainly with IT & business restructuring programmes.


----------



## Rebel

i'm a table-dancer in a strip-tease bar


----------



## TTonyTT

Rebel said:


> i'm a table-dancer in a strip-tease bar


We know WHAT you do.
We know WHERE you live.
We know WHO you live with.

We just don't know WHY you are.

:wink:


----------



## John C

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional Ballerina currently working on Swan Lake...
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!!! Am sure I saw your name on the cast list for the Nutcracker
Click to expand...

No, that was the last gig, now working in the hosery industry <cough> doing stress testing...


----------



## redneal

chef and owner of my own restaurant

worked many hours and loads of really horrible jobs,
and taken a load of sh+t of head chefs with attitude over the years to be able to say that....  
only been open for 12 months and have been able to purchase my TT two years ahead of schedule well chuffed


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional Ballerina currently working on Swan Lake...
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!!! Am sure I saw your name on the cast list for the Nutcracker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was the last gig, now working in the hosery industry <cough> doing stress testing...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Which way do your ladders run? ............. up or down?

Hev x


----------



## phope

"Client Services Manager" is the official title...means I run a portfolio of around 100 very HNW clients for a v.large Scottish/Yorkshire based bank, lending them stupid amounts of money for whatever they want to borrow it for...usually tax dodges


----------



## surftt

TT Forum surfer!
[smiley=dude.gif]

Unfortunately the sick note runs out tomorrow so its back to teaching design and technology for 11-19 year olds,, if only for another 12 get-ups. :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb

Thought i'd posted already, but couldn't find it!

I'm a graduate surveyor currently working in regional office agency, with a bit of development and investment thrown in.

When i'm not doing that i'm part of a committee running the British University Snowsports Council from 07-08.


----------



## Mackem

Business Development Manager with Toshiba specialising in the retail industry.

Cheers, Mackem
www.fotki.com/mackem


----------



## Leg

Mine's just changed and Im now no longer an employee and start on the 9th of January as a Partner/Director at one of our competitors (where I was Sales Manager until I left 4 years ago).

Im on garden leave until then! Wahey! Expect lots of tedious posts and a very shiney car!


----------



## davidg

Leg said:


> Mine's just changed and Im now no longer an employee and start on the 9th of January as a Partner/Director at one of our competitors (where I was Sales Manager until I left 4 years ago).
> 
> Im on garden leave until then! Wahey! Expect lots of tedious posts and a very shiney car!


I knew all along you where a bloody gardener :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Me . part time polisher , keyring maker , sat nav maker ,,, no time for anything else ,,,,,,,, :? :?

Real job ,,, shift maintenance electrical engineer :roll:


----------



## Leg

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's just changed and Im now no longer an employee and start on the 9th of January as a Partner/Director at one of our competitors (where I was Sales Manager until I left 4 years ago).
> 
> Im on garden leave until then! Wahey! Expect lots of tedious posts and a very shiney car!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew all along you where a bloody gardener :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Me . part time polisher , keyring maker , sat nav maker ,,, no time for anything else ,,,,,,,, :? :?
> 
> Real job ,,, shift maintenance electrical engineer :roll:
Click to expand...

Aye and its shiny not shiney Leg you retard!

Ere Dave, did you ever get anywhere with that Gear Gater thing I mentioned?


----------



## davidg

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's just changed and Im now no longer an employee and start on the 9th of January as a Partner/Director at one of our competitors (where I was Sales Manager until I left 4 years ago).
> 
> Im on garden leave until then! Wahey! Expect lots of tedious posts and a very shiney car!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew all along you where a bloody gardener :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Me . part time polisher , keyring maker , sat nav maker ,,, no time for anything else ,,,,,,,, :? :?
> 
> Real job ,,, shift maintenance electrical engineer :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye and its shiny not shiney Leg you retard!
> 
> Ere Dave, did you ever get anywhere with that Gear Gater thing I mentioned?
Click to expand...

You shniyey bugger :roll: :roll: :roll:

No to hard for me ,,, give up on that one


----------



## Loz180

Leg, you are not an uphill gardener are you?


----------



## Loz180

er.. what do I do for a living... er not a lot really. Used to be a corporate slave, now I live in thailand which doesn't really require that I make a living any more. I teach english (so I get a long term visa and learn some thai) which gives me some pocket money but other than that, I enjoy sitting on this hammock and writing to you in the middle of the day while sipping a glass of iced shandy. The world looks okay without my labour contribution!

:wink:

Besides, now I have more time for fishing, motorbikes and Pick up truck adventures!


----------



## John-H

Do you still get Viz out there Loz? 













































I can't believe how much my old copies are worth  http://tonyvalderama.com/acatalog/Viz_I ... __25a.html


----------



## Loz180

No john, Its a shame they never made it out here. However, every once in a while I do get to bustagonad or two  

and I don't miss the fat sl*ggs!


----------



## BreTT

Was a hairdresser. Retired, sold the TT (included my scissors in the sale for the next owner) and moved into a new career in sales.

Anyone want to buy my Granny? 8)


----------



## jbell

Work for myself  in Recruitment specialising in Lean/Six Sigma and Consultancy. Also work aolngside a company specialising in IT Recruitment.


----------



## garyc

BreTT said:


> Anyone want to buy my Granny? 8)


Didn't you already sell her to Russian Cossacks?


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> Mine's just changed and Im now no longer an employee and start on the 9th of January as a Partner/Director at one of our competitors (where I was Sales Manager until I left 4 years ago).
> 
> Im on garden leave until then! Wahey! Expect lots of tedious posts and a very shiney car!


Aren't you emigrating Leg?


----------



## BreTT

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy my Granny? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you already sell her to Russian Cossacks?
Click to expand...

No that was my other Granny and it was to Mongolian Goat Herders.


----------



## spain

them mongolian goatherders!! utter cons


----------



## Toshiba

im in the fake passport and immigration trade..


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am a Pie taster 
This is not my job it is my life


----------



## spain

I enjoy looking at women and would like to make that my real job....just canÂ´t find any jobs of that description on offer anywhere.

Otherwise I work in real estate


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am a Pie taster
> This is not my job it is my life


so it's your profession [smiley=chef.gif]

Well, I'm getting more and more into putting people to sleep and suggesting the weirdest things to them while they are out [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## joe1978

Am I the only pharmacist??? 8)

joe


----------



## Toshiba

do you have sheep or cows on your farm?


----------



## joe1978

:lol: :roll:

joe


----------



## John-H

I think you must be... very unusual name Mr Cist :wink:


----------



## garyc

joe1978 said:


> Am I the only pharmacist??? 8)
> 
> joe


No there are a few drug dealers driving Audis.


----------



## LakesTTer

Jo Sharp said:


> Army Officer...I'll give discount to any forum member wanting a war.....


Army SNCO. The critical difference between an Officer and us, is a bit like Hong Kong Phooey and his cat, Spot. He and everyone else thinks that he's in charge and is a great crime fighter. When in actual fact, he's a bumbling idiot and the cat has to sort everything out  
I'm leaving in about 6 months to start my own landscape gardening business, I'm green fingered me.


----------



## Toshiba

Yeah ok!

Stand up straight when you address me!


----------



## LakesTTer

Toshiba said:


> Yeah ok!
> 
> Stand up straight when you address me!


That might work on some new kid, I'm just hanging in for the pension.


----------



## LakesTTer




----------



## Toshiba

no more BFTs


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> Yeah ok!
> 
> Stand up straight when you address me!


You better not mess with Tim, you don't. He's an extremely nice lad but I don't want to begin to imagine what he's like if he is annoyed  :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

Toshiba said:


> no more BFTs


That's the best bit :lol: (Uncle Albert head goes on), I remember when they were called BFT's and you ran with boots on. Now they're BPFA's and you can wear trainers. I also remember puttees, 58 pattern webbing and getting beaten up if you f3cked up. Happy days


----------



## Toshiba

lights were also a bitch when they got wet.

Webbing was ok - if you managed to find the correct grove in your back. Dont tell me they dont make you carry and SA80 either anymore?

They will be busing soldiers round the course in the back of 8 toners next. :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

We still do the 8 mile CFT with full kit and a rifle, naturally there is an ambulance in tow and a jack wagon for non hackers. I don't have to do them either


----------



## seanf

Im a trainee Accountant  What an exciting job, will pay off in a year or two i hope!!


----------



## jiggyjaggy

I am a (gulp) estate agent


----------



## saint

mrdemon said:


> Self Employed IT consultant.
> 
> so if your company is fed up with there IT needs etc give me a call as I need more cash to fund a 911 GT3


And don't forget your English night-school classes!


----------



## saint

...and what do I do?

Well, it's along the lines of digital mapping, asset databases/systems & digital surveying. What makes it even more satisfying - whatever I do costs you lot money.


----------



## clived

jiggyjaggy said:


> I am a (gulp) estate agent


Why dig up a 2 year old thread to bare your shame? ;-) Oh, I get it - nothing to do at work at the moment, so trawling every thread on the forum?


----------



## TTgreeny

i'm a first line manager for DHL at a warehouse in doncaster,not the best job in the world but it pays the bills.................................................just


----------



## John C

Darcey retired so now I see no point in continuing <snif>


----------



## John C

saint said:


> Currently unemployed and have been on disability benefits for the past 18 months. Previous job was with the local council as a gardener/grave digger - before that a park attendant.





saint said:


> ...and what do I do?
> 
> Well, it's along the lines of digital mapping, asset databases/systems & digital surveying. What makes it even more satisfying - whatever I do costs you lot money.


So, what? Disability cured itself? SCAMMER!

:wink:

Go back and do a decent job....make some more whisky!


----------



## A3DFU

Well I'm just having my whiskey now  Yes WhiskEy as it is JD :wink:


----------

